# Sertraline 600 mg



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

so I bought sertraline over the internet and first day I started to take 600 mg and than I tried 1000 mg no joke but i went back to 600 again after that so now its been 1 week and I got enough sertraline for 1 more week, My question is when the sertraline is over what damage would it have done to me? Should I be worried? im 18 year 170 lbs

Also i probably wont be taking it anymore when it ends.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I was on 50mg then 100mg prescribed


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Joe said:


> I was on 50mg then 100mg prescribed


and how will this help me extachly ?


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

KurdishFella said:


> so I bought sertraline over the internet and first day I started to take 600 mg and than I tried 1000 mg no joke but i went back to 600 again after that so now its been 1 week and I got enough sertraline for 1 more week, My question is when the sertraline is over what damage would it have done to me? Should I be worried? im 18 year 170 lbs
> 
> Also i probably wont be taking it anymore when it ends.


Yes, I remember your previous thread about this. Sorry, but what you are doing is just so incredibly foolish. But anyways...

I think there is unlikely to be any adverse health effects except that you might experience severer withdrawal symptoms than someone taking within the therapeutic dosage range, and might be at a higher risk for post-SSRI sexual dysfunction (the latter is what would really worry me). But ultimately I think you will be fine.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. I would go talk to a doctor. That's well over the maximum dose a doctor would prescribe.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

sighsigh said:


> Yes, I remember your previous thread about this. Sorry, but what you are doing is just so incredibly foolish. But anyways...
> 
> I think there is unlikely to be any adverse health effects except that you might experience severer withdrawal effects than someone taking within the therapeutic dosage range, and might be at higher risk for post-SSRI sexual dysfunction (the latter is what would really worry me). But ultimately I think it is likely you will be fine.


oh alright glad to hear


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

senkora said:


> Wow. I would go talk to a doctor. That's well over the maximum dose a doctor would prescribe.


Yeah I know lol my doctor knows I take 600 mg because my parents got worried and called her... she told me to stop taking it and that is very dangerous and i could die and stuff.. Well im just gonna take it for 1 more week and that will be it...


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Kurd, you probably be fine, for OCD doses up to 400mg are used, of course with Drs close supervision 
(yeah they checked listen to my heart with a stetoscope 2times over some 12years)

Sometimes for threatment resistent cases the TCA Anafranil/clomipramine+ an SSRI is used... To the dosagepoint where the Patient actually gets mild symtoms of Serotonergt Syndrom...


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

Wtf 600mg? I work in a pharmacy and I've literally never seen more than 300mg prescribed and 50-100mg is the standard


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

In the package insert, it says maximum recommended dose is 200mg, I don't think higher doses will make you feel any better as antidepressants have no recreational value and obviously it's dangerous. Where are you from? I'm curious because of your username.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> so I bought sertraline over the internet and first day I started to take 600 mg and than I tried 1000 mg no joke but i went back to 600 again after that so now its been 1 week and I got enough sertraline for 1 more week, My question is when the sertraline is over what damage would it have done to me? Should I be worried? im 18 year 170 lbs
> 
> Also i probably wont be taking it anymore when it ends.


The highest dose of Zoloft is 200 mg. You want to overdose?! You shouldn't be taking these kinds of antidepressants without a medical doctor/psychiatrist prescribing them to you and monitoring you. The amount 600 mg sounds like what a fish oil pill would be not an antidepressant dudee. Very weird.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

I live in Sweden ... Moved here
also I have enough sertraline til next week on wednesday which is when I will stop to. Because it doesent seem to work at all :L It worked before first time i took 600 mg but not anymore


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

....why are you taking it like this? sertraline is an ssri and as such is meant to be taken long term in doses more along the lines of 50-100 mg. you're only going to damage your body. any positive effects are placebo. see a doctor.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

KurdishFella said:


> I live in Sweden ... Moved here
> also I have enough sertraline til next week on wednesday which is when I will stop to. Because it doesent seem to work at all :L It worked before first time i took 600 mg but not anymore


That's just not how it works. It takes time! I'm on 100 mg Sertraline and it took a good month at least for me to notice _anything at all_ ... although I love it now. If you have enough for a week at 600 mg, you have about as much as I've ever consumed _still left_. More is not necessarily better _at all_ with this stuff. If your doctor told you to stop taking it, STOP.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

senkora said:


> That's just not how it works. It takes time! I'm on 100 mg Sertraline and it took a good month at least for me to notice _anything at all_ ... although I love it now. If you have enough for a week at 600 mg, you have about as much as I've ever consumed _still left_. More is not necessarily better _at all_ with this stuff. If your doctor told you to stop taking it, STOP.


I had been taking the normal doses for lik 3 months and it didnt work and when i did 600 mg it worked but my doctor wouldnt prescribe me anymore because of the high dosage so thats why i went online and bought it..
Like I said I wont be buying anymore because it dont seem to work im just gonna finish all the sertraline than move on to something else with my doctor.

Also today in class I dont know if it was because I was tired but my vision got blurry like 3D blurrish but it went away when i opened my eyes wider.
And I was resting my head on the table and out of nowhere i just almost jumped up very fast like i got electrocuted it happen twice.

Uh my side effects are if anyone wondering:
-Diarreah My pop is water always lol
-I am hungry but i cant eat much
-Sleep become just a little bit harder
-I breath deeper 
-sometimes stomatch pain not so much

And im not sure if i have gain weight or lost.. looks like i lost a little idk

Also I brought my sertraline in a plastic bag and put it in my shel in the bathroom which you can close too. Because I was afraid that my parents would go to my room and take the sertraline and throw it away... My question is tho, When taking a shower with sertraline in the bathroom is it bad for the medicine? I did it for like a week and i hopefully havent ruined it but it was in a closed shelf so idk


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok. Just look after yourself and be aware of serotonin syndrome which a risk when taking or starting large or increased doses of medications that affect serotonin levels like SSRIs.


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

You should never self-medicate! 600 mg of sertraline is dangerous. I am on 50 mg under strict doctors supervision. You need to be careful. It's your health at risk!


----------



## Eluvium (Nov 27, 2015)

gisellemarx said:


> Wtf 600mg? I work in a pharmacy and I've literally never seen more than 300mg prescribed and 50-100mg is the standard


How come I was given 2 boxes of 100 and 1 box of 50mg? I took 250mg after having a break from sertraline for a few weeks, which is stupid I know. It made me throw up and very ill for a day... never making that mistake again.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

KurdishFella said:


> so I bought sertraline over the internet and first day I started to take 600 mg and than I tried 1000 mg no joke but i went back to 600 again after that so now its been 1 week and I got enough sertraline for 1 more week, My question is when the sertraline is over what damage would it have done to me? Should I be worried? im 18 year 170 lbs
> 
> Also i probably wont be taking it anymore when it ends.


This is clearly a troll post. I really doubt anyone is dumb enough to take 600 mg as a starting/loading dose. Number 1, it would probably make you **** your pants given how much SERT you're inhibiting. Number 2, after 200-300 mg, there's a huge drop off to how much SERT it will inhibit (almost non-existent).

The only way this could possibly make sense is if you're a super ultra fast metabolizer, which you probably aren't because you would've posted some type of proof.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

gilmourr said:


> This is clearly a troll post. I really doubt anyone is dumb enough to take 600 mg as a starting/loading dose. Number 1, it would probably make you **** your pants given how much SERT you're inhibiting. Number 2, after 200-300 mg, there's a huge drop off to how much SERT it will inhibit (almost non-existent).
> 
> The only way this could possibly make sense is if you're a super ultra fast metabolizer, which you probably aren't because you would've posted some type of proof.


Here is a video of me eating 950 mg which was like 1 month ago I think https://vid.me/1BGJ


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

haha you got real quiet didnt you


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

KurdishFella said:


> Here is a video of me eating 950 mg which was like 1 month ago I think https://vid.me/1BGJ


I take capsules of Zoloft and not tablets so I have no idea what they look like in reality. Those could be sugar placebos but whatever lets say that is Zoloft. Why would you take 950 mg of Zoloft? To make you have diahrea, migraines, insomnia and sweat like a mother ****er?

I'm honestly not even sure what happens when you take that much Zoloft but A) It either doesn't all get absorbed and it's useless or B) It does get absorbed and you have serotonin toxicity symptoms.

SSRI's are though to inhibit reuptake which makes serotonin more able to bind to post synaptic receptors. After that the GPC receptor signals to cAMP (2nd messenger) which then sends a message to tyrosine kinase which then sends a signal to phospates and then somewhere down the line there's a change in DNA expression.

A lot of stuff is at work and this normally takes 3-4 weeks to begin noticing an antidepressant effect. Take a standard dose and stick with it unless you're an ultra rapid metabolizer (which you can't know without doing a CYP450 P test).


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

gilmourr said:


> I take capsules of Zoloft and not tablets so I have no idea what they look like in reality. Those could be sugar placebos but whatever lets say that is Zoloft. Why would you take 950 mg of Zoloft? To make you have diahrea, migraines, insomnia and sweat like a mother ****er?
> 
> I'm honestly not even sure what happens when you take that much Zoloft but A) It either doesn't all get absorbed and it's useless or B) It does get absorbed and you have serotonin toxicity symptoms.
> 
> ...


OBV im a rapid metabolizer or whatever you call it because I have taken 1000mg and all I had was sleep problem / diarreah.
But the reason im taking it is because 600mg used to work but not anymore but I have like enough for 4 more days which I will use because I dont just wanna throw them away. WHich then I will change meds and talk to my doctor


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Kurd, gör som vanligt folk, droppa Zoloften till 200mg/dag och lägg till Voxra/buropion... Det är vad jag skulle göra.
Nu vet jag iofs inte din diagnos, lr problem.

Voxra som är registrerat som Wellbutrin i USA, Kombon brukar kallas "Well-Loft", lr "Well-Oft" om man har lite galghumor...

För att veta om du är snabb metaboliserare får du antingen ta ett Gentest, lr troligen koncentrationsbestämning(blodprov) problemet med just Zoloft är att som jag skrev tidigare upp till 400mg används ibland. Så det spelar inte så stor roll där vad provet visar, för man måste då hålla på o höjja dosen för att sen ta ett till prov...

Ps Zoloften ser "legit" ut, Pm.a mig vart du köpte dem från!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Här skriver Dr. Stahl under "Augmentations", om vanliga tilläggs meds till Zoloft/sertraline.

http://stahlonline.cambridge.org/pr...erapeutics&name=Sertraline&title=Therapeutics


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

watertouch said:


> Kurd, gör som vanligt folk, droppa Zoloften till 200mg/dag och lägg till Voxra/buropion... Det är vad jag skulle göra.
> Nu vet jag iofs inte din diagnos, lr problem.
> 
> Voxra som är registrerat som Wellbutrin i USA, Kombon brukar kallas "Well-Loft", lr "Well-Oft" om man har lite galghumor...
> ...


Köpte dom på ett forum av en kille (flashback) han säljer inte längre. Jag ska prata med min doktor och höra vad hon säger vad jag ska ta etc . Lider have social fobi /depression :wink2:


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> Köpte dom på ett forum av en kille (flashback) han säljer inte längre. Jag ska prata med min doktor och höra vad hon säger vad jag ska ta etc . Lider have social fobi /depression :wink2:


Ja då är det nog billigare och säkrare att gå till vårdcentralen lr liknande!:grin2:


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just took my last Sertraline tablets 18 of them (900 mg).. im still alive guys ... just thought I would update yall..


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

You might get pssd, post ssri sexual dysfunction...
Why exactly are you taking the zoloft? for depression or anxiety?


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

wow that is zoloft right i was just Rx'd 50mg, its like a mouse's dose


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

RockmanJL9981 said:


> wow that is zoloft right i was just Rx'd 50mg, its like a mouse's dose


yup... but my body is different i can handle high doeses like that.. i guess i got good genetics :=) .. For you however you might not wanna go above even 100 as it might hurt you . Also to answear the other guys question.. I took it for social anxiety and depression too i guess and it worked the first time i took 600 but not anymore sadly ...


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

ops ignore


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Were said:


> In the package insert, it says maximum recommended dose is 200mg...


Recommendations are just that -- recommendations, not the word of god carved into a stone tablet.

I've heard of Zoloft being used up to 400 mg for OCD, a disorder that typically requires a high dosage. I went up to 300 mg when I tried it long ago.

I'm also the guy who was prescribed 120 mg of Parnate -- double the max recommended of a mere 60 mg.


----------



## Pleb (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello. I am very concerned about past treatment by a specialist (psychiatrist). She had me taking up to 600mg/day of Sertraline. She mixed it around a bit and another time was 500mg/day sertraline plus 150 mg/day amitriptyline. I think this is malpractice. When I asked for my notes she was very reluctant. After months she gave me some copies but many were missing. She claims to have lost them (!). The notes did not include the 600mg/day sertraline BUT I've got proof of the 500mg/day sertraline + 150mg/day amitriptyline.
Could I have your advice please as I don't know what to do? Thank you.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pleb said:


> Hello. I am very concerned about past treatment by a specialist (psychiatrist). She had me taking up to 600mg/day of Sertraline. She mixed it around a bit and another time was 500mg/day sertraline plus 150 mg/day amitriptyline. I think this is malpractice. When I asked for my notes she was very reluctant. After months she gave me some copies but many were missing. She claims to have lost them (!). The notes did not include the 600mg/day sertraline BUT I've got proof of the 500mg/day sertraline + 150mg/day amitriptyline.
> Could I have your advice please as I don't know what to do? Thank you.


1) are you still taking it ?

2) do you have bothersome side effects ?

3) do you feel better thanks to this treatment ?


----------



## Pleb (Jun 24, 2017)

Cassoulet94 said:


> 1) are you still taking it ?
> 
> 2) do you have bothersome side effects ?
> 
> 3) do you feel better thanks to this treatment ?


1) No I gave both the psychiatrist and the medication the flick. Best decision I have ever made. 
2) The side effects were extreme sweating, increased nervousness and increased depression.
3) The treatment did not improve my condition but the psychiatrist took the stance that she knew better and did not listen to my feedback.
Thanks for asking  .


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> so I bought sertraline over the internet and first day I started to take 600 mg and than I tried 1000 mg no joke but i went back to 600 again after that so now its been 1 week and I got enough sertraline for 1 more week, My question is when the sertraline is over what damage would it have done to me? Should I be worried? im 18 year 170 lbs
> 
> Also i probably wont be taking it anymore when it ends.


Bro, you shinin' like dat new money!!!

How big did you get your pupils to be?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

neonknight77 said:


> Bro, you shinin' like dat new money!!!
> 
> How big did you get your pupils to be?


bro why you dumbass bumping a topic from 2015


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> bro why you dumbass bumping a topic from 2015


Cause' curiosity killed the cat, big dawg!

You gonna let me know if this is what started your endeavor's to "heal yourself" btw?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

neonknight77 said:


> Cause' curiosity killed the cat, big dawg!
> 
> You gonna let me know if this is what started your endeavor's to "heal yourself" btw?


Lol ur a ****ing retard man ur just another spoiled kid on here that really dont have any chemical imbalances. Keep being useless ur good at it.


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> Lol ur a ****ing retard man ur just another spoiled kid on here that really dont have any chemical imbalances. Keep being useless ur good at it.


Aw, come on. Your humor go that far down 'South? Lol.

Cheer up bro, you gotta work on your socializing skills.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Pleb said:


> Could I have your advice please as I don't know what to do? Thank you.


Do you have treatment resistant OCD or such?
Did she do any bloodwork to see how much of the medicine that was in your blood, have you done any test like that on other medicines?


----------

